# Fencing for pigs?



## Mrs. Mucket (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of fencing is needed to keep pigs in an area? We have 48" field fencing around our perimeter but would like to fence in an area within it for a few weaner pigs next spring.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

hi Mrs M!

here is a good place to start - we just had this discussion:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7793

a few pics also

Freemotion, me, and others all agree that electric is the way to go - on the inside of whatever fencing you come up with. i use field fence, others use hog panels. 

here is what i know about pigs, raising them up on the cheap and how to home hog harvest:

http://adventuresinthegoodland.blogspot.com/p/what-i-know-about-pigs.html


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, Ohio--that is helpful to read. We didn't know pigs could climb!! Fencing really is a key then. Great advice from both you and Freemotion.


----------



## HawgWild (Jan 27, 2011)

I use 3 strands of "Hot Wire" around my pens and I never have an escape problem EXCEPT when the charger is off for an extended amount of time. I have several smaller pen sections that I use for my mother and her babies. Those pens use hog wire with a single strand of hot wire about 6" off the ground, to keep the piglets from rooting under the fence. Once the pigs get "bit" a few times from the hotwire, they learn quickly how close they can get and be safe.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Jan 27, 2011)

So electric seems to be crucial. Have any of you used high tensile wire for pigs? We're looking at that for cattle/horse fencing and heard it works for pigs too, with an electric strand.


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't how big of an area you want for them but our budget is very limited and so we made a fence out of free heavy duty pallets.  It held our pig like a champ, he only tried to dig under once and I put a huge rock down and that was the end of that. 

Good luck with your pig adventure!


----------



## HawgWild (Jan 27, 2011)

Mrs. Mucket...the high tensile will work along with the one strand of electric. Just remember...whatever fence you decide to go with for your pigs, put the fence on the INSIDE of the pen. Hogs LOVE to rub and scratch on anything and can easily tear down a fence that is mounted to the outside of a pen. Hence the hotwire! Hope this helps.


----------

